# The Amish and their take on it?



## Marlet

I was reading a book the other day about an Amish woman who flees her group to marry an "outsider". Very interesting book.

Anyhow, it mentions in there that being Old Order Amish they do not "maim" or change their body in any way. That got me thinking. Do the Amish circumcise? I can't imagine they would since they seem to just leave that sort of thing alone but at the same time I know the older ones often are literal in how they view the bible and other religious text. The book I was reading mentioned that the elders often are the only ones who read any of them since they don't want the other members to become "enlightened" . Dh didn't know and neither did I.

Sooooo what is the Amish viewpoint on circumcision?


----------



## TigerTail

Well, they aren't literal enough to keep kashrus (hog, hog, & more hog!) I'm optimistic. (Yes, I knew only the elders were allowed to read the bible, it's in High German.) Since they hire midwives to deliver at home, I imagine circ would not be in most midwives' repertoire?

(OT Have you been reading those Amish romance novels too?


----------



## liseux

I can`t find proof but I`m 90% sure that they do, maybe a mw who works with Amish would know for sure. There are lots of great things about that community, but its got some issues.


----------



## dynamohumm6

My mother used to be an assistant to a midwife that delivered all the Amish family's babies in our area...according to her, the didn't ever circ.


----------



## stever_45723

This is a subject on which I have heard conflicting views, and I have no firsthand knowledge at all. A doctor who practiced in Indiana for more than 40 years said that among th Amish he served that he never delivered a baby whose parents didn't ask for a circumcision and that almost all the adult Amish men in his practice were circumcised before they became his patients. I have heard the same thing about Amish in Northern Ohio, the source being a midwife who practices there. On the other hand, I have also been told that other Amish groups to not cirucmcise at all. COuld it be that it varies according to where the Amish community is? A few months ago I went thorugh everything I could find on the Amish online and could find not a single reference that gave any idnication one way or the other.


----------



## Marlet

Hmm so I wonder if it has anything to with what order they belong to. I'm glad I asked!


----------



## Isaac'sMa

There are MWs who work with Amish clients over in the homebirth and birth professionals forums. Maybe try asking over there?


----------



## Fi.

I believe the Amish in Lancaster do often circumcise. I'm not positive on this and I'm not sure why they would.


----------



## paquerette

I will be at the rally in Harrisburg on Friday supporting lay midwifery with many Amish and birth professionals who serve them. I can't see bringing this up as a group discussion topic, but if I end up chatting privately with one of the mw's I know maybe I can ask.


----------



## onyxravnos

They have other weird rules too Like the women don't cut their hair because that's how god made them and they don't feel it's there job to change what god felt to give them yet their men do cut their hair... ???

It's got to be whatever the group they are with decides I can't think of any other reason why there are weird inconsistencies... If you find out a for sure answer on the circ let us know. I'm curious now.


----------



## TigerTail

Where are all the Amish jumping in to complain that we've mentioned their religion?









(Seriously, if there are differences, I imagine it would be the local bishop's call.)


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Where are all the Amish jumping in to complain that we've mentioned their religion?









You nut!







I like your sense of humor.


----------



## ~Kira~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Where are all the Amish jumping in to complain that we've mentioned their religion?

















:

You rascal!

- Kira


----------



## Telle Bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Where are all the Amish jumping in to complain that we've mentioned their religion?


----------

